# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Βιβλια...

## keep_walking

Λεω να το ριξω στο διαβασμα αυτη την περιοδο.
Για προτεινετε βιβλια που εχετε διαβασει και σας εχουν εντυπωσιασει.

Ή πειτε τι διαβαζεται τωρα.

Αποδεκτες γλωσσες βιβλιων αγγλικα-ελληνικα.
Επισης θα με ενδιεφερε αν προκειται για ξενογλωσσο αγγλικο βιβλιο το isbn που εχει μηπως το βρω για "δωρεαν" download στο νετ.
Θεματολογια ψυχολογιας ή οτι θελετε δεν με πειραζει.
Α και πειτε αν θελετε και μερικα λογια για το βιβλιο που προτεινεται....προαιρετικο αυτο:)))))

Θα με ενδιεφερε περισσοτερο να πλουτισω τις γνωσεις μου σε διαφορα θεματα αυτη τη περιοδο παρα να διαβασω μυθιστορηματα και σκεφτομαι να κανω speed reading... δηλαδη διαβασμα αρπα κολλα και οτι απορροφησω.

Για αυτο το λογο δεν σκοπευω να δωσω ουτε ενα φραγγο για αγορα βιβλιων...ζοριζομαι οικονομικα αυτη την περιοδο,οποτε οτι βρω στο νετ...για αυτο ζηταω και αγγλικα βιβλια...ελληνικα ειναι δυσκολο να βρεις.
Α και μη δινετε links βιβλιων οπως ξερετε απαγορευεται...καταπατηση πνευματικων κλπ. δεν θελω να κλειδωθει το θεμα ή να φερουμε σε δυσκολη θεση το site.

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## researcher

keep

καλο διαβασμα!

μου αρεσουν πολυ της Μαρως Βαμβουνακη τα βιβλια

ολα!


ο παλιατσος και η ανιμα 
http://www.psichogios.gr/book.asp?cid=22248


ειναι ενας τιτλος ας πουμε!


μου αρεσε επισης

το 

ο δαιμων της μεσημβριας
μια ανατομια της καταθλιψης


https://www.e-shop.gr/show_bks.phtml?id=BKS.0334065

το εχει γραψει

ο Andrew Solomon


αυτα :) καλο διαβασμα!

----------


## researcher

ΜΙΑ ΑΝΑΤΟΜΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗΣ

Ο δαίμων της μεσημβρίας χαιρετίστηκε ως το βιβλίο-κλειδί της νέας χιλιέτιας γύρω από την κατάθλιψη, το άγχος και τον σύγχρονο τρόπο ζωής. Μιλώντας με βιωματική ειλικρίνεια και επιστημονική εγκυρότητα, σοκαριστική αμεσότητα αλλά και λυτρωτικό χιούμορ, ο Αντριου Σόλομον ετοίμασε ένα πολυδιάστατο, ευφυές και συγκινητικό έργο, που τον καταξίωσε αμέσως ως αυθεντία επί του θέματος.

Σκάβοντας βαθιά μέσα του, ο συγγραφέας εξομολογείται με τρόπο σπινθηροβόλο όσο και τρομακτικό τις δικές του οδυνηρές εμπειρίες. Στρέφεται έπειτα στον πόνο των άλλων, εκείνων που η ζωή τους κλονίστηκε από την κατάθλιψη, σε διαφορετικές κοινωνίες και πολιτισμούς. Μας μεταφέρει σε θαλάμους ψυχιατρείων, όπου ορισμένοι συνομιλητές του βρίσκονται έγκλειστοι επί δεκαετίες κι από κει σε φτωχούς ή εμπόλεμους αγροτικούς και αστικούς πληθυσμούς που μαστίζονται ανοιχτά ή συγκαλυμμένα από τη νόσο. Συνομιλεί με κορυφαίους ερευνητές που επεξεργάζονται νέους τρόπους απεικόνισης του εγκεφάλου· αλλά και με θρησκευτικούς θεραπευτές, κοντά στους οποίους διερευνά τη δύναμη της υποβολής. Μας μεταφέρει ακόμη στο χρόνο: στην αρχαία Ελλάδα, όπου ο Ιπποκράτης προανήγγειλε την επανάσταση των αντικαταθλιπτικών, και στη χριστιανική παράδοση, που διαμόρφωσε τις τρέχουσες αντιλήψεις μας για την ψυχική νόσο.

Αντιμετωπίζοντας όλα τα μεγάλα ζητήματα που σχετίζονται με το θέμα του, ο Σόλομον εκθέτει τους ιστορικούς, κοινωνικούς, βιολογικούς, χημικούς και ιατρικούς όρους αυτής της διαβρωτικής ασθένειας. Αξιολογεί τις σύγχρονες θεραπευτικές αγωγές, τα κοκτέιλ φαρμάκων αλλά και τα ηλεκτροσόκ ή τις χειρουργικές επεμβάσεις στον εγκέφαλο. Εξετάζει την πολιτική της διάγνωσης και της θεραπείας. Και, ίσως το πιο σημαντικό, στέκεται στο ζωτικό ρόλο που παίζουν η θέληση και η αγάπη στη διαδικασία της ανάρρωσης.

Ένα βιβλίο που μας αφορά όλους, γιατί μπορεί να αγγίξει ψυχές, να αλλάξει μυαλά και -καμιά φορά- να σώσει ζωές.

----------


## melene

απο τα πιο ωραια βιβλια που εχω διαβασει ειναι ο ξενος του α.καμυ
ενα αλλο light και διασκεδαστικο ο,τι πρεπει για το καλοκαιρι ειναι το ημερολογιο τησ μελισσα π.

----------


## keep_walking

Θα ψαξω να βρω αυτα που λετε...

----------


## sabb

Τον τελευταίο καιρό (ξανα)διάβασα και πολύ μου άρεσε που το έκανα, τα Σταφύλια της Οργής του Τζόν Στάινμπεκ.
Επειδή είναι classic πιθανόν να το έχεις διαβάσει - αν όχι ήρθε η στιγμή να το κάνεις..

----------


## keep_walking

Αυτο το εχω διαβασει οντως sabb στα νιατα μου...ναι πολυ καλο βιβλιο,αν και δεν θυμαμε πλεον σχεδον τιποτα απο αυτο.
Καπου θα εχει σαπισει σε κανα υπογειο φανταζομαι...αν το βρω ηλεκτρονικα θα το κατεβασω.
Προς το παρον δεν εχω βρει κανενα απο αυτα που λετε γιατι εψαξα λιγο και...βρηκα πολλα ,ανακαλυψα θησαυρους ιστοσελιδες με διαφορα ebooks,μακαρι να ειχα δεκα ζωες να τα διαβασω,ρε γαμωτο που ηταν το inernet στα νιατα μου δεν μπορουσε να ηταν ανοιχτο στο ευρυ κοινο απο παλια,τεσπα θα εχανα απο αλλα πραγματα.

Προς το παρον κατεβασα μια σοβαρη σειρα απο...Λουκυ Λουκ και Αστεριξ στα ελληνικα για να θυμηθω τα πολυ νιατα μου lol.

----------


## krino

κηπ,
εχω την λυση στο θεμα σου,
(εεε για τα βιβλια ε? οχι για πιτσιρικες...)



πηγαινε ΕΔΩ
και ορεξη να εχεις να διαβαζεις....

;)

----------


## krino

εγω τωρα διαβαζω αυτο
οτι πρεπει για απογευματινο καφεδακι και χαλαρωμα....

----------

